# Forget the dumbass moments and sensationalism for a minute



## Diesel Pro (Jan 25, 2011)

What these stupid reality shows need to do is start to use a TRUE 40 minutes of footage with their 20 minutes of commercial BS.

I'm just plain sick of seeing the same crap TWO to THREE TIMES OVER. Coming up on... then they roll commercial, then they come back and recap what you last saw and then play the new bit. If you watched the preview before the show you saw it 3 friggin times.

The only beauty in all of this is that with a DVR you can nuke it all because you know when it's coming. The Woman is pretty darn good at anticipating this crap and quick with the remote.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 25, 2011)

I hear ya Diesel.Took an interest to that Storage Wars or whatever it is, but man they hack the hell out of it.
Lawrence


----------



## Phatsupratt (Jan 26, 2011)

Do we _really_ need another post complaining about this show? If you don't like, don't watch it.


----------



## SkyP (Jan 30, 2011)

If you don't like the comments don't read 'em.:messed:

Most shows are doing this now replaying 90% of what you just watched everytime they come back from a commercial. I'm tired of it too. I wish they had the condensed version online, could watch a one hour reality show in 5-10 minutes...


----------

